# Big Turbo setup 1.8T AWP



## VW VIC (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey 


This is my first post on the forums, i have a 2005 1.8T GLI AWP engine code.. I want to do a big turbo setup to get the max power without having to forge.. I already have a clutch master FX400, Full magna flow & downpipe.. any suggestions??


----------



## bendober (Jan 5, 2010)

VW VIC said:


> Hey
> 
> 
> This is my first post on the forums, i have a 2005 1.8T GLI AWP engine code.. I want to do a big turbo setup to get the max power without having to forge.. I already have a clutch master FX400, Full magna flow & downpipe.. any suggestions??


what is your application? This is the "motorsports" thread so im assuming it will be for racing. 

Look at Garret gt 28rs 71, this will put you at around 350-375 hp if you have a FMIC, 550-600 cc injectors, 3" MAF, and a decent tune. Expect to spend around 3500 total. 

I actually posted something exactly like this before i BT my car. You need to do research and do your hw on something like this.
you will need to make sure you get all the right parts before the install. 

My biggest suggestion is to buy a kit put together by a company that comes with software. Also plan on the car being a short term project car.


----------



## bendober (Jan 5, 2010)

btw, turbo cars do not have headers..you have a lot to learn...


----------

